
The earliest use of the F-word discovered - xefer
http://www.medievalists.net/2015/09/10/the-earliest-use-of-the-f-word-discovered/
======
timbit42
Fuck isn't a swear word. It's a vulgarity.

[http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/swear?s=t](http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/swear?s=t)

